# Visitor messages



## Yuckfou (Jan 12, 2015)

I cant seem to reply to my own visitor messages or on the profile of someone who sent me one. I can understand if someone else has their own turned off but not being able to post on my own ? Any field to fill in is missing on my own profile. What to do ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Yuckfou said:


> I cant seem to reply to my own visitor messages or on the profile of someone who sent me one. I can understand if someone else has their own turned off but not being able to post on my own ? Any field to fill in is missing on my own profile. What to do ?


After you've been a member for a month and made at least 25 posts you'll be upgraded to Bronze and can then reply.


----------



## Yuckfou (Jan 12, 2015)

Lorian said:


> After you've been a member for a month and made at least 25 posts you'll be upgraded to Bronze and can then reply.


Thanks. It seems weird that someone can post on my wall but I cant reply but I guess thats how it is . I have to turn visitor messages off until I reach the requirements.


----------

